
Was classical BASIC ever used for commercial software development? - fogus
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/u11xi/was_classical_basic_ever_used_for_commercial/
======
facorreia
I started my career was a programmer in a company that was developing
inventory management software in BASIC for 8-bit computers running CP/M. It
was plain vanilla old BASIC, with line numbers and 1 or 2 letter variable
names.

